
The best way to save the planet? Drop meat and dairy - bchallenor
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jun/08/save-planet-meat-dairy-livestock-food-free-range-steak
======
headsoup
This article makes arguments that I don't think hold up under full scrutiny.

I think it is argued far better in the below article, including the top
comment there:

[https://medium.com/@drewfrench/grass-fed-beef-the-most-
vegan...](https://medium.com/@drewfrench/grass-fed-beef-the-most-vegan-item-
in-the-supermarket-8c46b45a0d47)

The counter tends to be that there just isn't enough land for this and it's
inefficient, but that is addressed clearly in the statements that _managed
properly_ with land allowed to go fallow, it is regenerative and therefore
mostly still ecologically useful vs the complete destruction of land required
for crops.

------
raarts
Sounds a bit panicky. But try converting the population to vegans.. There are
possible alternatives though, like this:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultured_meat](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultured_meat)

